# Food Costing Class



## kevinc (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey I have been trying my hardest to find good source for information such as yield rates and conversion tables for the menu project i have to make(make a menu and convert all recipes from volume to weight and cost it all out). I really hope i can find a source online. The very few things i have found all cost a good chunk of change, and i was hoping to find something like the book of yields.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

if you have the book of yields what more are looking to find,as far as yields and conversions, that it doesnt cover?


----------



## kevinc (Mar 1, 2008)

The problem is that i don't have the book of yields and i was hoping that there was a source similare to it online some where.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Just like with all other extremely useful reference books, you might just have to save up some cash and buy it... check amazon.

Google turned up nothing really relevant for me.


----------

